# depressed goat?



## AmuseableDonkey (Apr 6, 2014)

I have had 2 bucks I have raised over this past year. Two days ago I went outside to visit my babies and one was sick. He wouldn't stand, couldn't hold his head right. His ears started twitching. Before I even returned from the feed store with meds, he had a seizure and died  I am heart broken. Now my other goat is acting depressed. He's not grazing today...he was fine yesterday...and he keeps trying to come inside and he wants to be glued to my side. I don't know what got my other goat so violently I'll overnight....and now I'm worried about my other goat.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I would take him to the vet jut to make sure he isn't sick as well. And sry o hear about your loss!! I know how it feels to lose a goat.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Especially one that you really loved.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost him. You may want to find a buddy for your goat.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah, vet, but also be his buddy as much as possible, so sorry


----------



## AmuseableDonkey (Apr 6, 2014)

He's eating fine now...he's just sad. One of my dogs has been keeping him company when I'm not outside with him. I'm sure he would be very pleased with a girlfriend soon


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Some b complex and nutri drench will help perk him up. Give him lots of treats and attention, and he'll definitely be happy with a buddy.
Sorry about the other goat  ....


----------



## AmuseableDonkey (Apr 6, 2014)

I noticed something last week...my goat that is still with us, Floppy, has a nasty habit of eating cigarette butts like a fiend...its the first thing he will seek out and eat...and he never got sick. My goat who passed never ate tobacco and it was something in his stomach. Is there a correlation?
I've also been giving him a multi-vitamin every few days. The coloring in his eyes is great and he's not depressed...he just keeps running into the house and rubbing his horns on my legs if I'm not paying enough attention to him!


----------

